# My web site is now ready.



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Guys= My new web site is now ready for viewing. Flash intro page and banners are finished. Thanks Andrew for all your hard work. So please sit back pull up a comfortable coffin, grab the beverage of your choice and please enjoy Nightshadesnightmare.com. 

Happy Haunting.....


http://www.nightshadesnightmare.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice! I'm still working on mine, as it is flash too. CLick on my banner to see it! I love flash sites, and yours is really cool.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent job Nightshade! I really like it, it's creepy yet easy to navigate. Those without a flash player will certainly be deprived of that cool montage of pics on your opening page(my favorite part). All in all, great work as usual.... but I was already a fan.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm with you on that one, Mr. U! I was already a fan and HUGE admirer. 
Your page is awesome, My Dear. I'm so glad that you now have a site that shows off your talent. I think a lot of people have no idea what you can do and this is giving them the opportunity to see.

VERY NICE!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Beautiful!!!
How ya gonna top that?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Bravo!!!!

Really enjoyed your site! I can appreciate the time and work that went into it as well. Thats some good stuff.

ironmaiden


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank You guys for all the kind comments. I'm happy the site was easy to navigate, thats what I was trying for. The flash page and banner that Andrew de Ruiter did for me was great. I'm html challenged.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Excellent job on that website.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Simply awesome!


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Really well done!
I especially like aunt elsbeth, looks almost neon.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Very very well done! Kudos. Your page is very easy to use, I love that the pictures can be giant-sized, and you props are terrific!
Woo hoo!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey davo, Great job on your Groundbreaker.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

Sweet Sweet Sweet... 
My Favorite was the Crypt Keeper Organists... AWESOME!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

*Thanks pumpkinman*

Thanks for the compliment Pumkinman. I'm thinking of resurrecting the organist this year with a few twists. I love your pumpkins and scarecrow display and Lizzy looks very formitable. Bring on the critters!


----------

